# Blackstone Laboratories



## motokichi (Jul 10, 2008)

I have used them twice to determine whether the so called Long Life oil is really up to snuff at BMW's recommended intervals. While you can interpret the test in many ways, it led me to go out and do my own oil changes inbetween the 'free' maintenance intervals. The kit comes with everything you need and our BMW service tech had no problem getting the sample for us. There were no problems at the post office with sending the sample through the regular mail, either. Within days I got a report back first through e-mail, then through the USPS.


----------

